# Need Y'alls help with some ground Elk



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

A friend gave me some ground elk, and I've never done anything with elk before. All he does with it is make burgers, but I was thinking something a little nicer like an elkburger steak with fried new potatoes, onions, and mushrooms. 

Figured I'd ask some folks who maybe eat elk a little more often what they'd do with it. I cook a lot of venison, so I've got experience with wild game. Any particular spices or seasonings that go well with elk?

Thanks in advance for y'alls help.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I've cooked elk many times. I treat it no different than any other ground meat. Just like most wild meat it is more lean so some occasions might call for added fat/oil. Elk is mighty tasty. You have a good friend indeed that gives elk away!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Maybe add a little pork fat.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Besides sausages and burgers I have also made meatloaf, by adding some ground pork with a little fat in it, it will make a nice moist meatloaf ,also some great jerky.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't address elk directly but I use ground deer, moose, and caribou interchangeably with beef. Some recipes will benefit from added fat but most times I don't bother i.e. tacos or a casserole.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Update, went with my original plan. Overall it was good, fried the elkburger steaks, to which I added green onions and some seasoning in bacon fat. I didn't cook it much past medium to try and keep it moist. We were a little surprised that taste wise, it was actually much milder a meat than venison. I'd really like to get a hold of some cuts that aren't ground, but we liked it. The surprise was that my daughter liked venison better. 

Thanks for all the input!


----------

